# [Mplayer] Pas de son à la lecture d'un DVD

## Viiince

Bonsoir,

après avoir cherché quelques temps, je viens vous voir.

Voilà mon problème:

lorsque je lance la lecture d'un dvd avec "mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device /mnt/dvdrw", j'ai cette erreur: *Quote:*   

> Trop de paquets vidéo dans le tampon (4096 dans 8265474 octets)
> 
> Peut-être que vous jouez un flux/fichier non entrelacé, ou que le codec a échoué ?
> 
> Pour les fichier AVI, essayez de forcer le mode non-entrelacé avec l'option -ni.
> ...

 

Donc j'ai bien l'image, mais comme dit, pas de son.

Par contre, je viens d'essayer, j'ai une image iso d'un dvd, je la monte sur loopback, je lance mplayer, et là j'ai du son !

Je vois pas ce qui peut causer cette différence, à part les options de montage.

Sur /mnt/dvdrw, j'ai "noauto,ro,user" pour pouvoir monter sans être root. Pour monter l'iso, j'ai bêtement fait un "mount -o loop image.iso tmp".

Je m'étais dit que ça pouvait venir des options implicites de "user" (comme nodev, noexec, etc), mais même en enlevant le "user"  de mon fstab (c'est à dire juste monté en "ro"), ça ne fonctionne pas mieux.

Si vous avez une piste...  :Wink: 

Merci bien :p

----------

## dapsaille

Et si tu tentes de lire ton dvd en root ?

----------

## Viiince

Pareil, pas de son :/

----------

## dapsaille

Ok fait une iso de ce dvd en particulier et tentes de le lire en loopback pour voir .

----------

## Viiince

Bon, j'ai du mal à faire cette image...

avec un "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=image.iso", ça plante sur une erreur d'I/O...

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça viendrait des protections sur le dvd  :Rolling Eyes: 

Une idée d'un logiciel pour faire ça ?

----------

## loopx

As tu essayer avec xine ?

Tu utilise mplayer (ligne de commande) ou le front end mplayer ?

As tu activé ces use flags :

dts dvdread alsa dvd

check tes uses flags sur le packet mplayer :

```

loop loopx # equery uses mplayer

[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993 ]

 U I

 + + 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 + + 3dnowext            : Enable 3dnowext cpu instructions

 + + X                   : Adds support for X11

 + + a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 + + aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amrnb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

 - - amrwb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)

 + + arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdio                : Use libcdio for CD support (instead of cdparanoia)

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection

 - - custom-cflags       : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + dga                 : Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

 + + directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + dts                 : Enables DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 + + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - - esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 + + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + kernel_linux        : <unknown>

 - - ladspa              : Enables the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 + + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 + + mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 + + mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 + + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nemesi              : Enable Nemesi Streaming Media support

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 + + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pulseaudio          : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 + + real                : Adds real video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 + + samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec (used for speech)

 - - srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 + + sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - - sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - - ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - teletext            : Support for TV teletext interface

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 + + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 + + v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2                : Enable video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 + + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 + - x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 + + xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + xscreensaver        : Adds support for XScreenSaver extension

 + + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 + + xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 + + xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

```

----------

## Viiince

- Je n'ai pas xine

 - J'utilise mplayer en CLI

 - J'ai "dts alsa dvd" en useflag, par contre dvdread existe pas..

Si je me souviens bien, dvdread c'est pour passer outre les protections ?

Si c'est un problème de protection, ça expliquerait le problème, l'image iso n'ayant pas de protection je pense,.

Maintenant, ça me paraît bizarre étant donné que la vidéo marche trés bien   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

Tu devrais tester xine .. y a pas moyen que tu l'emerge ?

J'utilise jamais mplayer ...  :Smile: 

Vérifie la config audio (6 chanel sur une carte 5.1 relié en stéréo ptet ...) .... ptet que tu as des niveaux (regarde avec alsamixer) qui sont toujours muté ... En principe, ca ne sortira pas le son exactement comme un mp3 ... donc, c'est ptet le souci ..

----------

## Temet

Mplayer pour les DVD c'est pas ça quand même.

Kaffeine?

----------

## razer

As tu essayé avec plusieurs dvd ?

Que donne : mplayer -identify dvd://1 -dvd-device /mnt/dvdrw ?

As tu essayé de changer le N° du canal sonore avec -aid ?

--

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mplayer pour les DVD c'est pas ça quand même.
> 
> Kaffeine?

 

Ah ? Ben pour moi c'est mieux que tout les autres trucs que j'ai essayé... et pas simplement pour les dvd : super optimisé, des filtres audio/videos de fou, tout commandable au clavier super facilement, scriptable à souhait, et j'en passe...

----------

## razer

 *razer wrote:*   

> As tu essayé avec plusieurs dvd ?
> 
> Que donne : mplayer -identify dvd://1 -dvd-device /mnt/dvdrw ?
> 
> As tu essayé de changer le N° du canal sonore avec -aid ?
> ...

 

----------

## loopx

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   As tu essayé avec plusieurs dvd ?
> 
> Que donne : mplayer -identify dvd://1 -dvd-device /mnt/dvdrw ?
> 
> As tu essayé de changer le N° du canal sonore avec -aid ?
> ...

 

?

----------

## Viiince

Re-bonsoir,

bon et bien j'ai installé Kaffeine, ça marche bien.

Avec ta commande razer, j'ai ça de pertinent (je pense) concernant l'audio : *Quote:*   

> ID_AID_136_LANG=en
> 
> Nombre du canaux audio sur le disque : 1.

 

Sinon, concernant aid, je sais pas bien où choper la valeur ? J'ai testé avec le 136 là ça donne rien   :Confused: 

----------

